# Wax Question



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all, Just a quick one about wax. I went round a friends house yesterday and he had his car covered in wax in the garage. When i asked why he was doing it inside his garage (very tight, no space) he replied he does it outside then leaves it in the garage as long as possible with the wax on, even upto a couple of weeks as the longer you leave it the better it is!

Now im not questioning him here but is it ok to leave wax on your car that long? If so will it make it any difference and in what way? Also wont the wax set hard and be difficult to get off? Like i say im not trying to prove him wrong or anything more just trying to learn as im kind of new to all this detailing, was more of a quick wash kinda guy but have started to get a decent collection of products and im trying to get a bit better at it all really!

BTW i use autoglym HD wax if that makes any difference to the answer!!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know what happens to wax when it is left for that length of time. However, I would be more concerned about the dust and rubbish in the air settling on the paint/wax. It must increase the risk of putting more marks in the paintwork when trying to remove the wax.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Wax needs time to cure usually 10min or so if it's left on longer it just gets baked on and makes it harder to remove.
Most waxes should be put on the car in the shade if possible to stop it baking onto the car and drying out in the sunlight!
Think your mate is fooling himself it won't do any good leaving the wax on the car that long

I'm not a pro but that's my understanding of it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gforce said:


> Wax needs time to cure usually 10min or so if it's left on longer it just gets baked on and makes it harder to remove.
> Most waxes should be put on the car in the shade if possible to stop it baking onto the car and drying out in the sunlight!
> Think your mate is fooling himself it won't do any good leaving the wax on the car that long
> 
> I'm not a pro but that's my understanding of it


+1 would also agree with the point about dust etc settling in the wax


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Ditto


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

GroverUK said:


> Hi all, Just a quick one about wax. I went round a friends house yesterday and he had his car covered in wax in the garage. When i asked why he was doing it inside his garage (very tight, no space) he replied he does it outside then leaves it in the garage as long as possible with the wax on, even upto a couple of weeks as the longer you leave it the better it is!
> 
> Now im not questioning him here but is it ok to leave wax on your car that long? If so will it make it any difference and in what way? Also wont the wax set hard and be difficult to get off? Like i say im not trying to prove him wrong or anything more just trying to learn as im kind of new to all this detailing, was more of a quick wash kinda guy but have started to get a decent collection of products and im trying to get a bit better at it all really!
> 
> BTW i use autoglym HD wax if that makes any difference to the answer!!


a couple of weeks!!!! is he mad!

i use same as you mate, autoglym HD and you only leave it on 10/15 mins.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

10 - 15 minutes is fine. Once it's got to that point I don't think you gain anything for leaving it on any longer.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Dread to think what the finish is like if he leaves it on for that long and the dust/dirt in the air settling on it, and then having to remove the product [smiley=bigcry.gif] scratch/swirl central.

A wax like Bouncer 22 should be left no more than ten minutes, however a lquid wax like Meguiars Ultimate you can leave on for an hour and it won't bake on.


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been looking for a decent wax for a while and had never heard of Bouncers 22 before, now I have read into it it gets nothing but rave reviews, it is no longer on Dodo's site but have managed to find some and have a pot on order, all I need now is some decent weather in a couple of days to give it a try....


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Apply it super thin, almost like you haven't put anything on and remove within 5 minutes, before the microfibre gets 'tacky' on it. Awesome stuff.


----------

